# A&G Ohio



## pandasc (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello, 

Iâ€™m Panda head of Events with A&G Ohio an animation and gaming convention held in Akron, Ohio Feb 8-10. We are looking to make friendly environment for all. We have already decided Fur-Suits will be allowed to enter our Hoboken (Cosplay) competition. We want to have a great con that all can enjoy and weâ€™d love any input anyone would have bettering our first year. Events, Panel, Anything Weâ€™d love any ideaâ€™s. We also have a lot or awesome stuff planned but there is still time to add more and hope more will join in at our forums have your ideaâ€™s heard. 

www.aandgohio.com
www.myspace.com/agohio

See You at A&G
Josh â€œPandaâ€ Farley
Head of Live Events


----------



## Jelly (Oct 16, 2007)

Is this the con's first year?


----------



## pandasc (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes we're a group of con Veterans who don't like how Ohio anime conventions are ran. So we decided that their needed to be a change. so we started A&G Ohio. this is our first year and we're trying to make it a great time for all.


----------

